
Namecheap won't register domain names with COVID19-related terms - bdcravens
https://pastebin.com/DmCCFKfD
======
LinuxBender
For what it's worth, you can use covid anywhere before your domain name. e.g.
covid-19.yourdomain.tld or in the URL. An alternate option would be an account
on a different registrar.

